# How to get the Child support process started



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

I am officially divorced! After I met with the judge and I was walking out of the courtroom, my lawyer said, "Congratulations! You are divorced". I didn't know how to react to that. It was weird. I wasn't happy and I wasn't sad. Almost indescribable I guess. Anyways, on to my question:
The two options my EX and I discussed about her paying CS was either having her HR dept deduct pay and transfer it to my bank or have it done through the state. My lawyer told me do it through the state so if she doesn't pay, the state will go after her and I won't need to hire a lawyer. He also said I'll need my EXs human resources number to get it started. So I called her HR dept and they couldn't help me. So I must have misunderstood my lawyer. Unfortunately, I have not been able to get a hold of him this afternoon. So does anyone know how this process works? I live in Texas. She lives in Minnesota. Is there anything she or I need to do or contact or could it be automatic once the decree goes through the "system"?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Houstondad said:


> I am officially divorced! After I met with the judge and I was walking out of the courtroom, my lawyer said, "Congratulations! You are divorced". I didn't know how to react to that. It was weird. I wasn't happy and I wasn't sad. Almost indescribable I guess. Anyways, on to my question:
> The two options my EX and I discussed about her paying CS was either having her HR dept deduct pay and transfer it to my bank or have it done through the state. My lawyer told me do it through the state so if she doesn't pay, the state will go after her and I won't need to hire a lawyer. He also said I'll need my EXs human resources number to get it started. So I called her HR dept and they couldn't help me. So I must have misunderstood my lawyer. Unfortunately, I have not been able to get a hold of him this afternoon. So does anyone know how this process works? I live in Texas. She lives in Minnesota. Is there anything she or I need to do or contact or could it be automatic once the decree goes through the "system"?


Have your attorney contact them.


----------

